# Last,LATE ewe to go...



## TexasShepherdess (May 20, 2012)

This is the last ewe to lamb for the spring lambing...ram got her very late..she was suppossed to be shown at the stock show in January, but we decided against it, so turned her out. Hard to tell with maidens, but Im thinking 2 weeks or so..but it may be sooner..she looked very relaxed in the back today. Moved her up to the pens by the house so I can keep a better eye on her.


----------



## Remuda1 (May 21, 2012)

Hope she goes soon for you! Twin ewe lambs!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 21, 2012)

she is good sized, but you never know..could be a huge single..Seems this year has been a ramlamb year for alot of folks..she needs to go before the Midwest Stud Ram Sale..I dont want her lambing with me not here!


----------



## Remuda1 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 22, 2012)

you and me both Remuda!


----------



## Remuda1 (May 23, 2012)

LOL , I feel your pain!  Will you all be showing anything at Sedalia or are you just going for the sale?


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 23, 2012)

Just going for the sale..


----------



## Remuda1 (May 29, 2012)

Welllll?!!! Lol , just checking in on the udder watch. Any progress?


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 29, 2012)

Ill get a pic of her backside tomorrow..we are building a bag..getting kinda loose and floppy in the rear..but she is holding out..shes driving me nuts.
the other day she was kind of laying down alot..but it was incrediably hot that day..


----------



## bonbean01 (May 29, 2012)

Yup...they can make you nuts...LOLOL...and who would have dreamed that one day we'd be checking udders and floppy girl parts on sheep???  And...taking photos to boot  :/

This year we were sure that our ewe Jess would be the first to lamb...she was the last!!!  Biggest udder, swollen parts, low large belly and she was just so uncomfortable...grunting and groaning and looking like labour would start soon.  Put her in a birthing pen and went out to check her all day and through the night...then...it looks like this is it...head up, neck arched, looks like a contraction...and all she does is fart...LOLOLOL!

We got worried and I asked on this forum if we needed to help her and someone said she is probably positioning her lambs...yup...first set of twins for us!!!  We let her out of the birthing pen and on the day she finally had her twins, she first had her fill of sheep pellets, then instead of heading to the hay, she went into the birthing pen herself and had her twins...both large lambs and no problems or help needed. The books say she will go off feed, but none of ours do...our girls like to eat.

She lambed a good two weeks after the rest did...and yup...missed so much sleep for weeks on end and it did make me nuts!!!  

Hope yours lambs soon and all goes super well


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Bon...gas is super tough on pregnant girls!  LOL

Well, I did not get pics..ment too..but while working the show string, got a phone call with some icky news..didnt feel to hot on doing much after that. He bag does look like its gotten bigger. We leave for lamb camp next weekend..hopfully she has it before then..


----------



## Remuda1 (May 31, 2012)

Well shoot, when I saw you'd posted I thought this was *IT*! Awww well, hope the icky news wasn't anything too serious. Hang in there..


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jun 7, 2012)

She si still holding out! darn wench! LOL..she is acting alittle different..laying down more and seems to be slowing down then the youngsters in with her..but nothing concrete. I tried to get a pic of her rear and kept spinning around like "hey, dont take a picture of that!"


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm starting to think she must be related to our Jess...LOLOLOL....it will happen...when...well...they like to keep us guessing and fretting and checking...really hope she has a safe delivery with gorgeous lamb/lambs for you SOON while you are there!!!!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jun 9, 2012)

She FINALLY lambed this afternoon..we leave tomorrow morning for lamb camp!

a very good size ram lamb. He is actually very nice looking. Ewe had to work alittle hard to get him out..we assisted her abit and everything went good. Lamb is a fighter and was standing within two minutes.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 9, 2012)

That is SO freaky! When I saw you had posted the picture of your dog on Facebook, I almost posted "your ewe just went into labor", just to tease you since you werent at home! But I thought I shouldn't tempt fate, LOL!! 

Well congratulations, glad everyone is happy and healthy and now you won't have to worry about her while you're gone!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations, what a nice healthy looking ram lamb! You must be relieved!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  Nice looking little fella


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jun 11, 2012)

extremly relieved! He has a plethora of folks checking on him while Im gone, the prognosis is, he and mama are doing great..

It will be pushing 110 degrees here in Big Spring today...I am glad its not that hot by our house!


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, that's blistering  . Small chance of rain the next few days but it might bring some severe weather with it.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jun 12, 2012)

WE got a belly gusher yesterday afternoon in Big Spring..we are now home..new Lambie looks great..Rose is happy to be home, although I think she enjoyed the social aspect of the camp!


----------

